# Tucker



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm fairly new here and we have new puppy, Riley. But I also wanted to tell you about our Tucker.

One Saturday morning, in early February, my husband took Tucker to the groomer. He was just his normal self -- all excited to go for a ride in the car. He dropped Tucker off and a few hours later stopped by to pick him up. The groomer mentioned Tucker was acting a little strangely, but my hubby didn't think to0 much about it. He brought Tucker home and Tucker was very slow to exit the car and walk into the house. 

When they came in, I went to greet Tucker and he was sort of weaving back and forth a bit -- almost like he was waking up from anesthesia or something. Anyhow, a couple of seconds later, he collapsed on the floor! I tried to get him to stand up, but he didn't want to. Hubby mentioned what the groomer has said, and so I phoned her to get more info. She said Tucker didn't seem to want to stand up and was a bit lethargic. I immediately called the vet who said to bring him in.

Well, several xrays later, the vet said he was quite certain he had a tumor on his spleen and was bleeding internally. Vet said he didn't recommend surgery as his blood pressure was so low (hence the collapse) that poor Tucker would not survive the surgery. Three hours later, he died anyhow. 

It was all just such a shock. I had so many feelings of guilt for not knowing he was sick, not that I suppose I could have. He had been perfectly normal leading up to that fateful day. I think what bothered me the most is that we had been in a 3 week stretch of freezing minus 40 degree weather, I had been sick with a lung infection. Because of this, Tucker and I never got our daily walks as I wasn't up to it, but mainly, it was just too darned cold. And I know he spent the last couple of weeks of his life missing that...

Anyhow, that's Tucker's story. He was only 6.5 years old and in his prime.

We had him cremated and when our daughter returns from college, will spread his ashes on the hiking trail near our home where he loved to walk and explore.....

Now we have little Riley, which helps. But we still miss Tucker very much.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of you're Tucker. I know it's hard to loose them so young. But know that he's with all of our loved fur kids, playing at the bridge not in pain anymore. RIP Tucker.

Tucker will always be in you're heart bit Riley will help you a lot. Anyway welcome to the forum.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Tucker.  I had a very similar experience with my late GSD Zeus. I had no idea he was sick until he collapsed on me too. Don't feel guilty about not taking Tucker for his walks, dogs know when there owners are not feeling well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tucker. From what I have heard with that type of cancer, it is almost always like that. Dont feel guilty, he knew how much you loved him and is still with you in spirit and helping with training Riley now. Please try to remember the good times and it will help. Run free sweet Tucker, you are loved still.

When you feel up to it, can you post a picture of Tucker. I would love to see him.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

so sorry about your loss of tucker.. i know how horrible it is, how deeply sad and empty you feel.. i hope you find peace somehow and know that he had a good life and was loved


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

RIP Tucker, it must have been so hard to lose him at such a young age. His spirit will remain with you, and don't fell guilty you gave him a wonderful life and he will love you forever!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad to hear the loss of Tucker. When we lost Ginny last November, her illness came on so suddenly, we still think "If only", but we had no symptoms - she started to vomit blood suddenly, and after the vet's exam we were told she had internal bleeding and her organs were shutting down. I guess the only thing that we can be thankful for is that her end was quick.

You have lost your boy when he was in the prime of his life and that is always going to be hard - he will remain with you all in your hearts, no matter what you do or where you go he will be beside you.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG...Im so sorry....Im just so so sorry.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

That's such a sad story. You shouldn't feel guilty. I'm sure Tucker would be happy that you have brought another bundle of love into your home.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

RIP Tucker. So sorry for your loss. (((((hugs))))


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for your kind words. Here are a couple of pictures of Tucker. He was such a big 'ol mama's boy!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of Tucker he can play at the bridge with all the other lovely goldens 


Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just seen the photo what a grand boy.


Maggie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed Tucker


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed Tucker


 

OMG that is beautiful Steve.....Makes me cry..Tucker was sooo beautiful....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy Tucker was. I know for sure that in his last few weeks he was right where he wanted to be.... close to you. I hope you find some solace here ..... all of us love goldens deeply and many have suffered a loss similar to your own. Time will help, but your sweet love affair with Tucker will go on forever. Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet boy Tucker, he would be happy that you have a little bundle to take away your pain.He was so young, I'm going to cuddle my two!! RIP dear Tucker. He was a beautiful happy boy!


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed Tucker


OMGOSH! Thanks so much for this! It made me cry, but that's OK. It's so beautiful...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Tucker. Poor guy...it's never easy to have them leave at such a young age. TO me that is still young. I hope you enjoyed the time you had with him...but, we always need more time.

I bet he is happy up in heaven...and watching over you guys with a big happy smile, and a wagging tail.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just saw this thread, and I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Tucker. He will never leave you, and you will be together again for all eternity. I lost my Gage until similar circumstances in January. Cancer is so nasty, and our pups just don't let us know they're sick until it's too late.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your story. I am so sorry for your loss of Tucker. I found this site when we lost our Sammy girl a few weeks ago. It has helped so much. I hope it helps you as well.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your beloved Tucker.

My pup's name is Tucker and we plan on getting a second male dog next year which we want to name Riley! 

Thank you for sharing your story and may you have many years with your Riley


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread. I am just so sorry for your loss of Tucker- and at such a young age. What a handsome looking fella. I'm sure he's looking down on you and is happy that you have a new pup to help dry your tears.


----------



## rosiebug (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful boy that was taken away from you, too soon. He will always be in your heart.

It is so sad that so many of us have experienced the horror of a ruptured spleen tumor. I had never even heard of such a thing until it happened to Bob, and now it seems like I'm seeing WAY to many of them.

Tucker was a stunning boy. Again, I'm so sorry for your loss.

Paula


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

rosiebug said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful boy that was taken away from you, too soon. He will always be in your heart.
> 
> It is so sad that so many of us have experienced the horror of a ruptured spleen tumor. I had never even heard of such a thing until it happened to Bob, and now it seems like I'm seeing WAY to many of them.
> 
> ...


My Meg had her spleen revoved i was so lucky she was taken ill on Boxing day a few years ago and if it had not been then i would have been at work and we would have lost her then but as it was she went on to live nearly another 3 years and years this is such a horrible thing to happen to our sweet goldens.

Maggie


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I thinking spreading his ashes where he loved to be is great. We lolst our "old man" last May 15, just a litle more than 3 months after his 12th birthday. As yes we have not done it, but are going to bury his ashed under the sycamore tree that he LOVED to chase squirrels


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I thinking spreading his ashes where he loved to be is great. We lolst our "old man" last May 15, just a litle more than 3 months after his 12th birthday. As yes we have not done it, but are going to bury his ashed under the sycamore tree that he LOVED to chase squirrels up. He would sit for hours watching and stalking squirrels in that tree. Is where


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I thinking spreading his ashes where he loved to be is great. We lolst our "old man" last May 15, just a litle more than 3 months after his 12th birthday. As yes we have not done it, but are going to bury his ashed under the sycamore tree that he LOVED to chase squirrels up. He would sit for hours watching and stalking squirrels in that tree. Is where he would want to be. Your Tucker will always live in your heart.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

One of our goldens died of a ruptured tumor but it was extremely painful . Feel blessed he didn't seem to be in much pain. Our Sophie was gone by the time we got her to the vet. It was 1 a.m. and our vet rushed to meet us there but it was too late. He told us there was nothing we could have done and it was not palapable from the outside so no one could have predicted. Our comfort was she was 14 and had a good life.
I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------

